# Algae on Cabomba, Stream Plant Identification Help, White Material at Top of Tank



## Desensitizer (Jan 1, 2013)

I recently went out to find driftwood and some plants from the stream behind my house. Found a huge quantity of the following plant. Does anyone know what it is? They started growing huge underwater, single stalks, and grew into what the pictures are as shown. I live in Northern Virginia if that helps with indentification

















I have some of what I believe to be fungus or algae on my Cabomba caroliniana. Any thoughts on what it might be?
















It currently has some 7800k light. There is a 6500k cfl, co2, and fertilizer in the mail on the way.

Is this bacteria? I see it at the top of the tank this afternoon and it worries me. 









I plan to add 6 ghost shrimp tonight to help with what I believe in algae and see how shrimp friendly Admiral Bubblesworth is.

I also plan to add java moss (there is some isolated, it seems fine and disease free except I believe parts of it are turning black/have black algae, most likely dying from the trip over or exposed to too much sun early. the algae is not extensive though, it would be on the surface)
I have anacharis and pygmy chain sword arriving today via mail, which I will most likely add after inspecting also.

Thoughts on adding of shrimp/plants/current situation very much appreciated.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

IME ghost shrimp are not the greatest algae eaters. They do eat it but if you want the true algae eating shrimp you need to find some Amano shrimp.....those things just dont stop eating.


----------



## Desensitizer (Jan 1, 2013)

Turned out it wasn't algae but was actually just the plant dying. I think my betta has had some scuffles with the ghosts, initially he was chasing them like mad, now he doesn't, and this morning after the first night I noticed some minor fin edge differences (may have been there before, hard for me to tell) and I believe there are not all of the shrimp left. I'm going to see how things go as I want to know if Admiral Bubblesworth kills all of them, only the aggressive ones, if they bully him (in which they will become betta lunch), or if things will normalize. I know initial tank conflict is typical (he nips at them, they nip back) and they are very good at hiding so I am biding my time then making a decision once my options become apparent.

I still do not know what the plants are.

I took off the dying material from the cabomba so they are much clearer.


----------



## amozahn (Aug 19, 2012)

Those stream plants look like they might be watercress. I see it growing wild in the drainage ditch near my house. And in the vegetable section at the grocery store!


----------

